# bloodied up the new boat



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Decided to punish myself and do the Pensacola Mud Run with my daughter this morning, so by the time we cleaned up and hit the water it was noon. 
Decided to stay in close and dropped lines in 180' and headed due south. Managed to put 2 stinky cudas in the boat right away...then nothing. Found a decent weed line in 450' and worked it south, then back north. Scattered flyers and larger patches of weed and finally a knockdown in 175' My daughter jumped on it right away and passed the rod to me when she started to wear down. A few minutes later this 26# bull was spraying blood all over the new boat...yes!!! circled back around and picked up 2 bonito before running back in. heard a few other boats managed a few hooters and not much else was going on. Over all a fantastic day with the daughter and her friend.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report. When is dinner?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice new ride Jon. Good to see you get out and do some fishing! Nice fish!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good Jon! Go big or go home.....great pics.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice boat, Beautiful fish, day and daughter, what else could you ask for?

how did you take the pic? Gopro?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

tanman said:


> Decided to stay in close and... Found a decent weed line in 450' and worked it south,


:confused1: Where in the world do you go to get to 450' of water "in close"? 

Gorgeous boat by the way!!! Nice "phin" too.

Now SCRUB those brand new scratchless, no blood in the cracks , decks!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Way to go ! Mahi still a bucket list fish for my wife and I, she REALLY wants one bad.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish- tough bite everywhere yesterday I think.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Your daughters "friend" actually came back with ya???? hahaha

Boat looks great congrats fer a good day!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish, if it wasn't for pictures I wouldn't know what one of those bulls would look like! Lol what did you catch him on? We trolled everything today and only managed one knock down but didn't have a solid hook up....


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

He hit a blue and white islander. Same rig I caught my first blue marlin on this summer. It's quickly becoming my favorite!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome up to the forum! Great report thanks for sharing!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Bull! Congratulations! Hanapa'a!!


----------

